# Audi TT 2003 roof not working



## EmmaTT (Jun 1, 2020)

I have never had a problem with the roof before but I don't drive my TT much. The battery often goes flat and I haven't put the roof down for a while.

Today, I went to put the roof down and it stopped half way. As soon as it stopped the motor noise stopped and it wouldn't go up or down.

The windows still go up and down like they should when I Unclip the roof. The wind deflector went up and down normally when we finally managed to get the roof right down manually.

When I pressed the normal roof button all I heard was a clicking from behind the seats.

We did disconnect the battery to see if that reset it but it didn't.

There was a weird clicking noise after we disconnected the battery which sounded like it did when I had an issue with the central locking a while ago. But that only lasted about 20 seconds.

I don't want to take it to Audi for them to just keep changing parts and charging me for them so if anyone has any ideas, that would be great.

Thank you

Emma


----------

